# Very pregnant mouse not using nest box?



## ramyjackson (Sep 29, 2018)

So my little mouse Jessie is a first time momma. She's never had any problem staying in a nest before, but since I moved her into her nursery cage she's refused to stay in any box I put in there. I've tried three different ones and she's decided to take up occupancy in a corner. She also hasn't engaged in any nest building, so I have my best nest-builder in with her as a nanny.... she built a nest in the nest like she was meant to. I don't think it's an issue of her not wanting to share either.

Should I just allow her to give birth out in the open in her cage? Does anyone have any ideas on how I might be able to make the nest boxmore appealing for her?

To make matters more difficult I am not able to be there. She's due today, but I ended up in the sick in the hospital and am stuck here. I had a friend take in her and all of the others, but it sucks to not be able to help.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

If she's comfortable out in the open, placing a towel over the side of the enclosure that she's on might help. When she has her babies, try putting the box over her and the litter, she probably won't move them all out at that point. Could she be too stressed out from being in a different environment or some other factor? Get well soon!


----------

